# Used 2016 Yoder Cheyenne



## JBinGB (Jun 16, 2021)

I am planning on going with a good friend on Saturday to pick up a used Yoder Cheyenne built about 2016. He was doing some research on the internet before we go and said this unit was made with 3/16" steel and had drafting problems.

Anyone have one of these and have any advice? I feel it's a pretty good deal, and he likes the size of it as he doesn't have a ton of room on his patio. I have to imagine this thing is heaps better than any offset from the big box store, but would be interested to hear opinions.

Thanks everyone!!!


----------



## Alphonse (Jun 16, 2021)

I don't own one but have always figured the stack is too short and restrictive.  

Yoder's build quality is good and if taken care of, they'll last a long time.   I would put a taller stack on it with a proper ell versus a hard mitered 90.  Their stack is the same they use on the pellet grill.  The stack is built to be removable and while that concept has merit, it likely comes with a performance shortcoming.

I haven't run the numbers but it would be interesting to put the numbers in here to see what the stack height/diameter should be.


----------



## TomCrump (Jun 22, 2021)

I have a Wichita, which people say has similar draft problems. 

I solved the issue by adding a $20.00 piece of expanded metal to the top of the burn grate. This prevents hot coals from falling to the bottom, which in turn keeps a nice coal bed available to the fuel the fire.

Doing something similar should solve any drafting issue with the Cheyenne.


----------

